# WoW Patch Problems



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

My daughter is having problems with her WoW game after she downloaded and tried to install a patch. She's tried to delete the game and reinstall. She's used another computer (this one), she's tried her brother's WoW disks - all to no avail. Did it do something to her HD? (I don't think so because it didn't work on the machine either.) 

Has anyone else experienced this in the last coule of days who might be able to lend a hand?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

How exactly is she having trouble? Is it not working at all, is she having trouble connecting, etc?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

This from little yustr: 

The problem was first with the patch, getting errors 131 and 132 and the Blizzard site said to try uninstalling then reinstalling. Unistalled completely, even searching the hard drive for anything associated with the game and unistalled or deleted it. After running virus and spyware checks the attempt to install failed. Tried to install on a different drive and that failed. Mulitiple errors recorded 38, 0, 1, from the files getting corrupted to not being able to transfer information into the drive and also not being able to read the disk. Tried to download the free ten day trial from a suggestion on the Blizzard Tech Supoort Forum and that failed also. I used my installation disks on a different computer and that failed by a failed transfer. Game worked fine before trying to patch and uninstall.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

